# Concrete help...



## McEngr (Apr 10, 2007)

For all people that struggle with the transition from ACI 318-99 to ACI 318-02 - especially with the reinforcement ratio and balanced strain condition stuff, this will help immensely.

Good luck and study on!!!

McEngr (just payin' it forward)


----------



## McEngr (Apr 12, 2007)

McEngr said:


> For all people that struggle with the transition from ACI 318-99 to ACI 318-02 - especially with the reinforcement ratio and balanced strain condition stuff, this will help immensely.
> Good luck and study on!!!
> 
> McEngr (just payin' it forward)


:laugh:


----------

